# olympos hp 100 c airbrush



## 1bowhntr (Mar 17, 2011)

i have a olympos hp 100 c airbrush i do not use and do not need anybody know what it might be worth the only thing that is missing is the lid for the cup. as far as i know it is brand new never been used still in the box with wrench and hose fittings any info would be great.


----------



## Bladecrazy (Nov 26, 2004)

You should be able to do a google search on the air brush.


----------



## BlackH2odog (Jul 26, 2008)

Here is a little info on the topic:

http://www.theairbrushforum.com/threads/11021-Found-a-Olympos-HP-100c?


----------

